# How long do movies stay in an IMAX?



## mojo1701 (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm asking because I had planned to visit a friend of mine at his university, and I had asked him whether or not there was an IMAX in his town (Hamilton). I found out that the closest one is in Mississauga, but he had the idea to go to Toronto and see "Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire," which is what I was going to ask him. One of his housemates (she's a friend of mine from high school) would love to go see it, so I figured we could go up. 

However, he had told me that the only conceiveable time would be after exams. My last exam is on the 21st of December, and I told him that it would be cutting it close.

NOTE: I'm going home to Brantford after exams, so it's no problem. Hamilton is less than a half-hour away from Brantford, so I could see him no problem, and I thought we could take GO transit to either Mississauga IMAX or Toronto one. Brantford is one hour away from Mississauga and Toronto.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 23, 2005)

I have an Imax near me so I sort of pay attention to this stuff.  It is odd the way movies stay or don't stay in an Imax compaired to the regulart theater.  Sometimes the movie stays longer other times shorter depending if there are other Imax movies and the popularity of the current one.  Serenity for instance was pulled from the Imax after only one week much to my dismay as I missed it.  But Spider Man 2 I think lasted longer in the Imax then it did in the regular theaters.  

One thing you can do is call the theater and ask them if they know how long its going to stay.


----------



## mojo1701 (Nov 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I have an Imax near me so I sort of pay attention to this stuff.  It is odd the way movies stay or don't stay in an Imax compaired to the regulart theater.  Sometimes the movie stays longer other times shorter depending if there are other Imax movies and the popularity of the current one.  Serenity for instance was pulled from the Imax after only one week much to my dismay as I missed it.  But Spider Man 2 I think lasted longer in the Imax then it did in the regular theaters.
> 
> One thing you can do is call the theater and ask them if they know how long its going to stay.




I think it'd stay for a while, since it is the only IMAX around that'll show the movie, but after hearing that "Polar Express" was being shown at IMAXes again...


----------



## Jesus_marley (Nov 24, 2005)

like any other movie, It will be in IMAX for as long as it continues to turn a profit. once the box office receipts start to dwindle, then it'll be replaced with a new film. HPatGoF should be in theatres for quite a while... but I would conirm with the theatre in question.


----------



## Mark CMG (Nov 26, 2005)

HPatGoF appears to be at the Chicago Navy Pier IMAX through December 4th, FWIW.

http://www.imax.com/chicago/films/hp4.htm


----------

